# Family with 2 children moving to melbourne



## sootybear15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all

We have decided to move to Melbourne with our 2 young children.
Before we give agent the go ahead i am just trying to do the figures
and calculate if we can make it work.

The 2 main outlays for us from what i have learned are Rent & Childcare.
Rental i am allowing approx AUS1500-1700/month?? Is this correct.
Also could anyone give us any ideas of good suburb areas to bring
up a young family.

The other childcare?? i cant work out.
From what information i have recieved childcare for a child is AUS100/day.
We have 2 young children, therefore would work out AUS200/day.
This is AUS1000/week. AUS4333/month.

Could someone please tell me i am wrong and that it is alot cheaper.
Could anyone let us know the approx costs of a nanny to look after the
children during day, hopefully this option is cheaper????

Look forward to hearing your responses.
If anyone has any useful information please post.

I am getting the impression it is difficult enough to find full time permanent
work in Melbourne at present.
I am a QS and my wife is a Radiographer. Could anyone give us an idea
if we will find work easy enough in Melbourne.

Also approx salaries in our field.

Regards


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Childcare fees can be pretty high.

If you have a look at this website CareforKids.com.au ® - Search for Child Care Centres Nannies Babysitters Au Pairs you can go to an area and see what centres are there and how much the fees are....it'll give you a ball park range.

Also:

ABC Learning Centres - Home
Melbourne City Child Care Centres, Kindergartens, Early Learning Centres, Nannies, Babysitters and more | The Australian Child Care Index
childcare centres, child care facilities Melbourne : Child Care Now
http://www.futurekids.com.au/

You're about right with the rental costs..... have a look on realestate.com.au to gauge exactly how much rentals in different areas will be.


If you google nanny services you will see what companies there are, you could then email them and ask their fees (if it's not on their website).

Here are some links to job sites:

Jobs matching "radiographer" in Melbourne Metro
radiographer Jobs in melbourne, Australia| CareerOne.com.au
http://mycareer.com.au/search/jobs/melbourne/?s=155&sq=quantity+surveyor&c=construction-architecture
http://www.indeed.com.au/Quantity-Surveyor-jobs

Both you and your wife's jobs are in demand so that's a good start! It will depend on how fast you want to move over. Company sponsorship would be the quickest way (your wife will probably get sponsorship faster than you) but with that visa there are limitations. A member posted a really good post on the pros and cons but I can't seem to find it. Hopefully, someone else will post the link.

Anyhoo, a migration agent will be able to point you in the right direction....I recommend you approach 3 companies as fees will differ. Also, make sure they ae MIA/MARA registered.

Good luck!
Dolly


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 6, 2010)

*Some Melbourne Info*

Hi,

Regarding your move to Melbourne, I'd say your rental figures are about right, perhaps a little low if you want a good area. A nice area on the west side of Melbourne to rent may be Hillside or Taylors Lakes or Caroline Springs. The west of Melbourne is newly developed and therefore quite appealing and child friendly. The East of Melbourne is old and I think quite run down in places and overcrowded (only my opinion!). The West has new houses with new amenities, shopping centres around and child care. Unfortunately child care is very expensive here  and again, a nanny wouldn't be much cheaper. 

I'd say regarding work, find lots of agencies who will do all the searching and then you can pick and choose jobs to suit. 

I'm from the UK, lived in Sydney for a few years and find the people in Melbourne much more friendly and laid back. Although I do miss the NSW beaches. 

You may know about the website seek dot com dot au which gives details of job vacancies and salaries. 

Hope this helps








sootybear15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have decided to move to Melbourne with our 2 young children.
> Before we give agent the go ahead i am just trying to do the figures
> ...


----------



## fosterpackaging (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There,

Just moved here ourselves 6 weeks ago. Did you get your answers or do you still need some.

We have just moved from Co Meath Ireland to Mount Martha, a lovely place 10 mins walk from the beach. the big question is where will you work, if its closer to Melbourne, you can expect to pay $ 500 per week, We are about 1 hour from Melbourne and paying around this figure for a 4 bedroom.

When do you arrive. There is a lot of work here.

Regards.

Joe



sootybear15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have decided to move to Melbourne with our 2 young children.
> Before we give agent the go ahead i am just trying to do the figures
> ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Everything depends on salary (wrt childcare) - There is some stuff thats NOT means tested so take note.

Rent.... $2000+ is more reasonable and don't stay a million miles outside Melbourne on your first rental.


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi

As the previous people said rent depends where you want to be. We moved to Melbourne a year ago and rented a 3 bed for $490 per week. We are in the South East, on the beach (Aspendale). All along the beach here is suitable for families, but you may want to be further North if you commute to the city, so see where the work is first. but the SE suburbs are great for kids and so are the schools.

Childcare seems expensive but if you are on PR then you get 50% back. So I pay $74 per day but every three months get over $2000 back. Plus dpending on income you may qualify for a discount off the original amount too - check out centrelink for what you may be entitled to. Overall I think childcare is a lot less here, but you have to find the money up front then get it back.

Good Luck

Sheila


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

50% is means tested...... So if you earn more than $125k (I think) combined you get nothing beside the "up to" $7.5k/year per child which is not means tested.


----------



## sootybear15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dolly

Thanks for your response, much appreciated and very helpful


Sootybear


----------



## sootybear15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Alison

Thanks for response, much appreciated

Sootybear15


----------



## sootybear15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for reply, got alot of useful info.
Our agent has advised us to go down the route of a skilled sponsered visa which
takes approx 12-18months. If we can find work in meantime and get sponsered employer
may be quicker.
My worry is by the time we get granted visa, work opportunities may have declined.
Do you think OZ strong economy can continue?


----------



## sootybear15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Halo

Thanks for that, gives me a bit of comfort to know you can claim at least
AUS 625 month in childcare rebate


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

How long is a piece of string? No-one can foresee how the economy will continue.

For nearly all of us moving over, it's a leap of faith. You just go with the flow and generally it does seem to work out. Maybe not as you'd expected, maybe better.

You could go for the sponsorship and then apply after you've started your job for PR. Will take about the same time but at least you'll be here. Your wife will have no problems at all in getting a job. Just a thought.

Dolly

Forgot to give you the most important website for your wife: http://www.health.vic.gov.au/


----------



## sootybear15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sheila b

Thanks for your reply, very useful. What do you mean by (if we are on PR).
is AUS100/per day a little high then.
Would i be correct in saying then my weekly cost for 2 young children
would be: Approx: AUS750 less rebate of: approx AUS300 week.
Equals approx AUS450/week for 2 children.
This looks alot better than my estimate of AUS1000/week??

Sootybear15


----------



## sootybear15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dolly

Thanks alot, great response.

sootybear15


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

It should for the next few years - But nothing is certain.


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

yes the 50% is the up to 7.5k but based on my costs I get almost the full 50% back...am about $1000 short but the 7.5k is still welcome and can be deducted off what you think the costs will be.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sheilaB said:


> yes the 50% is the up to 7.5k but based on my costs I get almost the full 50% back...am about $1000 short but the 7.5k is still welcome and can be deducted off what you think the costs will be.


If only it was 50%  but it is a help......


----------

